# Icelandic: case of a noun after "orð(ið)"



## Gavril

Sæl_,_

Since we talked about the case of nouns after _nafn(ið) _in a recent thread, I wondered if similar rules applied after _orð(ið)_. For example, if you said,

“The word _hrollur_ can be used in many different contexts.”

which of these two translations would be correct?

1) _Það er hægt að nota orðið *hroll* í ýmsum samhengjum_
 2) _Það_ _er hægt að nota orðið *hrollur *í ýmsum samhengjum_


Or, what if you left out the word _orðið_? For ex., if you said,

“_kviður _is not a very common word compared to _magi_” [Is it, by the way?]

which of these translations would be correct?

1) _“kviður” er ekki mjög venjulegt orð samanborinn við “*maga*”._
2) _“kviður” er ekki mjög venjulegt orð samanborinn við “*magi*”._

Another question that occurs to me is, should _samanborinn _be masculine (agreeing with _kviður_), or should it be neuter (agreeing with "(*orðið*) kviður")?


Takk!


----------



## Alxmrphi

> “The word _hrollur can be used in many different contexts.” ....__*would this be translated*,__
> 
> Er hægt að nota orðið *hroll* í ýmsum samhengjum
> Er hægt að nota orðið *hrollur *í ýmsum samhengjum_



Hi Gavril,

One thing to check - what do you want to translate? You put a statement in English but two questions in Icelandic so I'm not sure if there's been a mix up and you want to ask it as a question or not? If you mean for it to be a statement you need to either put a *það *at the start or change the word order to be: _orðið *hrollur *e__r hægt að nota..._


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Hi Gavril,
> 
> One thing to check - what do you want to translate? You put a statement in English but two questions in Icelandic so I'm not sure if there's been a mix up and you want to ask it as a question or not?



The question was, which of those two Icelandic sentences (the one with _hroll _vs. the one with _hrollur_) would be the correct translation of the initial English sentence ("The word _hrollur _can be used in many different contexts")?

Maybe my syntax in asking that question was a little confusing, so I just modified it.


----------



## sindridah

Judging by your English example I would say: Orðið hrollur er hægt að nota í ýmsum samhengjum, that would sound the most natural to me;D and your second question would be number 1;D


----------



## Gavril

sindridah said:


> Judging by your English example I would say: Orðið hrollur er hægt að nota í ýmsum samhengjum, that would sound the most natural to me;D and your second question would be number 1;D



How about the following pairs of sentences -- which of the two would you use?

1) Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið _*fnjóskur *_í mörg ár.
2) Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið _*fnjósk *_í mörg ár.

1) Orðið _magi _líkist (að merkingu) orðinu *kviður*.
2) Orðið _magi _líkist (að merkingu) orðinu _*kviði*_.

Takk


----------



## Merkurius

Sindridah is correct. But I'm going to explain why, since he goes by his feelings, which are completely correct!! 


> 1) _Það er hægt að nota orðið *hroll* í ýmsum samhengjum_
> 2) _Það_ _er hægt að nota orðið *hrollur *í ýmsum samhengjum_


If you can change the sentence to „_Það er hægt að nota *hroll* í ýmsum samhengjum_“ 
but in your suggestions the correct phrase is „_Það er hægt að nota orðið *hrollur *í ýmsum samhengjum_.“
-> Now you may ask why? *It's because of the declension *(I always say conjugation, from the word conjuguer in French).

In your sentence  „_Það er hægt að nota orðið *hrollur *í ýmsum samhengjum_.“ you have _að nota_ which takes accusativus with it. But you have already conjugated the word „orðið“ so you use *hrollur* in nominativus.
-----------
In your second phrase 


> 1) _“kviður” er ekki mjög venjulegt orð samanborinn við “*maga*”._
> 2) _“kviður” er ekki mjög venjulegt orð samanborinn við “*magi*”._


Like Sindridah said, the answer is no. 1. Again because of the word which is conjugated. Samaborið við + noun in accusativus. ->_ „samanborðið við *maga*.“_ but however we have „*samanborið við orðið magi.*“
------------


> 1) Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið _*fnjóskur *_í mörg ár.
> 2) Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið _*fnjósk *_í mörg ár.
> 
> *A)* Orðið _magi _líkist (að merkingu) orðinu *kviður*.
> *B)* Orðið _magi _líkist (að merkingu) orðinu _*kviði*_.



Once again we have look at he conjugation:
*sentences 1 and 2. *
1) Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið _*fnjóskur *_í mörg ár.
2) Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið _*fnjósk *_í mörg ár.
_Aldready conjugated the word _„orðið“ so you don't have to conjugate the other one.
*Note: the second one sounds correct so it's all right to use it in a conversation.

sentences A) and B).
*Same as always. You have conjugated. So I'd put my money on A).

*Addtion
*I know that you usually see two word being conjugated together, but that's not the case here. Here we have two objects that are really not connected.
For example ''Ég fór til Gunnars Jóns,'' or ''Ég keypti rauða kjólinn,'' or''ég hitti besta vin minn í gær''. Here we are working with another thing.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Small nitpick:

Common: Algengt
Normal: Venjulegt


----------



## Gavril

Merkurius said:


> *Addtion
> *I know that you usually see two word being conjugated together,  but that's not the case here. Here we have two objects that are really  not connected.
> For example ''Ég fór til Gunnars Jóns,'' or ''Ég keypti rauða kjólinn,'' or''ég hitti besta vin minn í gær''. Here we are working with another thing.



Hmm, so it's correct to say

_Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið fnjóskur í mörg ár.
_
but_

Ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið Móheiði í mörg ár._

Is this right?


----------



## KarenRei

> *Addtion
> *I know that you usually see two word being conjugated together, but  that's not the case here. Here we have two objects that are really not  connected.
> For example ''Ég fór til Gunnars Jóns,'' or ''Ég keypti rauða kjólinn,'' or''ég hitti besta vin minn í gær''. Here we are working with another thing.



Hmmm.. afhverju eru „orðið“ og „fnjóskur“ ekki tengd?  Vegna þess að „orðið“ er nafnorð?  Þá er þetta ekki rétt?



> Síðast þegar ég fór á Prinspóló tónleika...



„Tónleika“ er þolfall.


----------



## Merkurius

Fyrst ætla ég að svara *Gavril.
*



> Hmm, so it's correct to say
> 
> _Ég hef ekki heyrt orðið fnjóskur í mörg ár.
> _
> but_
> 
> Ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið Móheiði í mörg ár._


If you're meaning Móheiði as in heiðin that is called Móheiði, then yes. If you are talking about the name of Móheiður, then no.
Ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið í mörg ár. But you then put in the name Móheiður -> Ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið Móheiður í mörg ár.

What  I think is confusing you here is the previous thread that I answered  where you asked „Getur átt við...“ This is a different meaning. It  depends on the context whether you conjugate the noun or not. I would  also like to quote what I said in the previous thread: 


> *So conlusion*: You are allowed to say „Getur átt við mannsnafnið  Haukur“ as a reference to Haukur, but it's correct to say „Getur átt við  mannsnafnið Hauk.“


So it depends on the meaning, words etc.  that are in the sentence whether you put the name in nom. or acc. You  can't create a one rule for all! It's not like that in any language  that has conjugation in nouns f.x. Latin (even though it's a bad  example.) -> Do not confuse oranges with apples and vice versa.
------
*KarenRei.*



> Hmmm.. afhverju eru „orðið“ og „fnjóskur“ ekki tengd?  Vegna þess að „orðið“ er nafnorð?  Þá er þetta ekki rétt?


Nei, það er alls ekki það sem ég er að meina hér.
Auðvitað  eru orðin tengd, en þau eru ekki háð hvort öðru eins og „blár kjóll“  eða „Prinspóló tónleikar.“ Það sem við erum að sýna hér er að setningin  hún getur virkað án orðisins t.d.A: „Ég hitti Ramónu áðan“  þá svara B:  „Vá ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið í mörg ár!“ *En við setjum inn nafnið í nf. til að sýna leggja áherslu á það*. „Vá hvað ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið Ramóna í mörg ár!“ 

Þú  getur ímyndað þér að við erum að sýna nafnið og við viljum ekki beygja  það til að rugla hinn, svo þetta er eins konar sýnidæmi, í setningunni,  sem er í nf!



> Síðast þegar ég fór á Prinspóló tónleika...


Þetta er dæmi um að hljóma rétt en samt vera rangt. Tökum sem dæmi söngkonuna Sigríði Thorlacius. 


> Ég fór á Sigríðar Thorlacius (ef.) tónleika (þf.)


Eða jafnvel Sigur Rós


> Ég fór á Sigur Rósar tónleika


Þú myndir aldrei segja „Ég fór á Sigur Rós tónleika“ eða „ég fór á Sigríði Thorlacius tónleika.“
Í raun er rétt*AST*  að segja „Ég fór á tónleika Sigur Rósar“ og auk þess „Ég fór á tónleika  Prinspólós“ Kannski getur verið að þú sért að hugsa of mikið á ensku „I  went to an AC/DC concert.“ En af hverju maður segir ekki „ég fór á  Prinspólós tónleika“ get ég ekki svarað. Hljómar kannski illa?


----------



## Merkurius

Sendist inn tvisvar. Lesið fyrir ofan.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Þú myndir aldrei segja „Ég fór á Sigur Rós tónleika“ eða „ég fór á Sigríði Thorlacius tónleika.“
> Í raun er rétt*AST*  að segja „Ég fór á tónleika Sigur Rósar“ og  auk þess „Ég fór á tónleika  Prinspólós“ Kannski getur verið að þú sért  að hugsa of mikið á ensku „I  went to an AC/DC concert.“ En af hverju  maður segir ekki „ég fór á  Prinspólós tónleika“ get ég ekki svarað.  Hljómar kannski illa?


Mér finnast dæmin þín mjög skýrandi og hjálpsöm fyrir mann að átta sig á þessu.


----------



## Gavril

Because we're talking about "nafnið" again, I responded to your post on the other thread ("Icelandic: case of a noun after _nafn(ið)"_).



Merkurius said:


> Fyrst ætla ég að svara *Gavril.
> *
> 
> 
> If you're meaning Móheiði as in heiðin that is called Móheiði, then yes. If you are talking about the name of Móheiður, then no.
> Ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið í mörg ár. But you then put in the name Móheiður -> Ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið Móheiður í mörg ár.
> 
> What  I think is confusing you here is the previous thread that I answered  where you asked „Getur átt við...“ This is a different meaning. It  depends on the context whether you conjugate the noun or not. I would  also like to quote what I said in the previous thread:
> 
> So it depends on the meaning, words etc.  that are in the sentence whether you put the name in nom. or acc. You  can't create a one rule for all! It's not like that in any language  that has conjugation in nouns f.x. Latin (even though it's a bad  example.) -> Do not confuse oranges with apples and vice versa.
> ------
> *KarenRei.*
> 
> 
> Nei, það er alls ekki það sem ég er að meina hér.
> Auðvitað  eru orðin tengd, en þau eru ekki háð hvort öðru eins og „blár kjóll“  eða „Prinspóló tónleikar.“ Það sem við erum að sýna hér er að setningin  hún getur virkað án orðisins t.d.A: „Ég hitti Ramónu áðan“  þá svara B:  „Vá ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið í mörg ár!“ *En við setjum inn nafnið í nf. til að sýna leggja áherslu á það*. „Vá hvað ég hef ekki heyrt nafnið Ramóna í mörg ár!“
> 
> Þú  getur ímyndað þér að við erum að sýna nafnið og við viljum ekki beygja  það til að rugla hinn, svo þetta er eins konar sýnidæmi, í setningunni,  sem er í nf!
> 
> 
> Þetta er dæmi um að hljóma rétt en samt vera rangt. Tökum sem dæmi söngkonuna Sigríði Thorlacius.
> 
> Eða jafnvel Sigur Rós
> 
> Þú myndir aldrei segja „Ég fór á Sigur Rós tónleika“ eða „ég fór á Sigríði Thorlacius tónleika.“
> Í raun er rétt*AST*  að segja „Ég fór á tónleika Sigur Rósar“ og auk þess „Ég fór á tónleika  Prinspólós“ Kannski getur verið að þú sért að hugsa of mikið á ensku „I  went to an AC/DC concert.“ En af hverju maður segir ekki „ég fór á  Prinspólós tónleika“ get ég ekki svarað. Hljómar kannski illa?


----------



## KarenRei

> Kannski getur verið að þú sért að hugsa of mikið á ensku „I  went to an  AC/DC concert.“ En af hverju maður segir ekki „ég fór á  Prinspólós  tónleika“ get ég ekki svarað. Hljómar kannski illa?



Takk fyrir svarið.  En ég bjó ekki til þetta dæmi.  Mér sýnist að fólk talar svona oft og ekki bara um tónleika. T.d. ég hef séð „rósmarín kjúklingur“ en aldrei „kjúklingur rósmaríns“.


----------



## Merkurius

KarenRei. 
Þetta tilheyrir öðrum þræði. Ég mæli með því að þú búir hann til en til að svara spurningunni þinni stutt og því miður fremur óljóst.
*Svar: *Það er rétt hjá þér að við segjum aldrei „kjúklingur rósmaríns.“ Að segja „Rósmarín kjúklingur“ er rétt.


----------



## KarenRei

Ef ég skil þennan þráð rétt þá þú ert að segja að „rósmarín kjúklingur“ fast viðurlag og „Prinspóló(s) tónleikar“ er laust viðurlag (jafnvel þótt óþekkti maðurinn sem bjó dæmið til er ekki sammála   ), og það er aðeins hægt að vita hverskonar viðurlag svona orðasamband er með reynslu?


----------



## Gavril

KarenRei said:


> Ef ég skil þennan þráð rétt þá þú ert að segja að „rósmarín kjúklingur“ fast viðurlag og „Prinspóló(s) tónleikar“ er laust viðurlag (jafnvel þótt óþekkti maðurinn sem bjó dæmið til er ekki sammála   ), og það er aðeins hægt að vita hverskonar viðurlag svona orðasamband er með reynslu?



Í tilviki nafnliðsins "rósmarín kjúklingur" ég held að greinarmunurinn *fastur*/*laus* gildi eins og þú segir, en ég veit ekki hvort _viðurlag_ sé hér rétt orðið né hvort sömu reglurnar gildi hér eins og gilda um viðurlög.

Eins og Merkurius sagði (í færslu #10), í nafnliðinum "rósmarín kjúklingur", orðið "rósmarín" er *háð* orðinu "kjúklingur": ef þú tækir burt hvort orð, merkingin breytist. Hins vegar í tilvikum eins og "orðið fnjóskur", "nafnið Móheiður" osvf., bæði orð eru jafngild, og þess vegna (ef ég hef rétt skilið) þessir nafnliðir eru kallaðir *viðurlag*.

Í ensku er notað orðið "compound" um nafnliðum eins og _rósmarín kjúklingur_ (sumir myndi kalla þann "loose compound" því að það er bil á milli orðanna), en ég veit ekki hvort sé notað _samsett orð _um slík tilvik á íslensku.


----------



## KarenRei

> Eins og Merkurius sagði (í færslu #10), í nafnliðinum "rósmarín kjúklingur", orðið "rósmarín" er *háð* orðinu "kjúklingur": ef þú tækir burt hvort orð, merkingin breytist.



Hmm..

"Ég fer á tónleika"
"Ég fer á Prinspóló tónleika"

Merkingin breytist ekki.  Þess vegna af hverju er "Prinspólo" ekki fast?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hate to do this but can we bring this back to English for a tiny moment just because I am not sure at all what is going on any more here.  The whole appositive thing has nothing to do with the concert example and neither being loose or fixed. As Merkurius said it's something that sounds right but is technically wrong. It should be in the genitive case but given it's a foreign word it's an extremely likely candidate to be susceptible to what's called eignarfallsflótti, which is exactly (what I believe) to be going on here given the fact it's not an "Icelandic" word.


----------



## KarenRei

Gerðu svo vel að gera þetta ekki aftur.  Ef þú ert með spurningu þá spyrðu mig.  Ég tala ekki ensku.  Ég kann ensku en tala hana ekki, a.m.k. við fólk sem kann íslensku.  Ef ég segi eitthvað rangt þá gerðu svo vel að leiðrétta mig í staðinn fyrir að skipta um tungumál.

Það skiptir ekki um máli hvort nafnið hljómsveitanna sé enskt eða íslenskt, fólk segi oft "fer á (þólfall-hljómsveit-nafn) tónleika" eða svona.  Prófarðu Google.  Leitarðu að "Sykur tónleikar" (146 niðurstöður) og "Tónleikar Sykurs" (0 niðurstöður).  Sykur er íslenskt orð.  Eða kannski "Jónas Sigurðsson tónleikar" (47 niðurstöður) miðað við "Tónleikar Jónasar Sigurðssonar" (0 niðurstöður).

Tala flestir rangt?

Og af hverju er það rétt að segja "rósmarin kjúklingar"?  Merkurius skrifaði, "Það er rétt hjá þér að við segjum aldrei „kjúklingur rósmaríns.“ "  En af hverju?


----------



## Gavril

KarenRei said:


> Tala flestir rangt?



Réttara væri (held ég) að segja að sumt fólk skrifar rangt, ekki að þeir tala rangt. Rangt er að setja bil á milli orðanna cross:"rósmarín kjúklingur", "sykur kex"), rétt er að búa til samsett orð ("rósmarínkjúklingur", "sykurkex").



> Og af hverju er það rétt að segja "rósmarin kjúklingar"?



Það er ekki rétt, ætti að vera "rósmarínkjúklingar" (eins og Sindridah skrifaði í öðrum þræði), án bilinu.


----------



## KarenRei

Takk fyrir það - það passar vel.    Ég sá ekki þetta í öðrum þræði.

Hvað segirðu um tónleika?  Þessi munur getur ekki verið að fólk gleymir bili.


----------



## Gavril

KarenRei said:


> Hvað segirðu um tónleika?  Þessi munur getur ekki verið að fólk gleymir bili.



Ég er ekki viss um þetta. Í öllum dæmum (til þessa) sem fjalla um tónleika -- Sykur / Jónas Sigurðsson -- orðin/nöfnin hafa ekkert viðskeyti: þau enda ekki á _-ur_ eða annað viðskeyti sem merkir nefnifall/þolfall/o.s.frv.

Þess vegna orðin breytast ekki þegar samsett orð (t.d. _Sykurtónleikar_) er búið til: þó fólk mætti skrifa þetta sem tvö orð (_Sykur tónleikar_), það er enginn mikilvægur munur á framburðinum.

Til samanburðar ef rætt væri um nafn/orð sem endar á viðskeytið _-(u)r_, sem merkir nefnifallið-- t.d. ef það væri tónlistarmaður sem heitir "Hrólfur Már" -- ég held að hægt væri ekki að segja, t.d., *Ég fór á Hrólfur Már tónleika*. Heldur myndi fólk segja *Ég fór á Hrólfs Más tónleika* eða svipað.

Vonandi munu Íslendingarnir staðfesta hvort það sem ég skrifa hér sé rétt eða ekki.


----------



## Merkurius

Gavril þú hefur rétt fyrir þér, það á að vera eitt orð: *rósmarínkjúklingur*

Í raun myndi ég sjálfur aldrei segja *Ég fór á Hrólfs Más tónleika* heldur myndi ég segja: *Ég fór á tónleika með Hrólfi Má.
*(Sama gildir með Sigríði Thorlacius => ég fór á tónleika með Sigríði Thorlacius).Til að sýna fram á skothelt dæmi þá gæti ég notað Björk Guðmundsdóttur... ég hef aldrei heyrt Ég fór á Björk tónleika.. maður myndi hins vegar segja Ég fór á Bjarkar tónleika eða Ég fór á tónleika með Björk.Athugið t.d. það sem stendur á midi.is 
„Upplifum ógleymanleg augnablik á glæsilegum jólatónleikum Frostrósa (ef.) 2012.“Hins vegar ef þið ætlið að halda þessum umræðum þá bið ég ykkur, líkt og ég hef gert áður,* um að hefja nýjan þráð*. Þetta er byrjað að vera ruglingslegt og við erum komin langt frá umræðuefninu.Bestu kveðjur,
-M-


----------



## KarenRei

Þakka ykkur fyrir


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Closed pending moderation. Multi-topic.


----------

